# Cast Iron vs. Mild steel for a griddle... Opinions please



## smokeydokey (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello All,

I have been a fan of cooking on a cast iron griddle over a hot fire for some time. My CI griddle is old, and only about 10" in diameter. When I do this, I cook over a very hot coal and wood fire in my 22' Weber. I would really like about an 18"-19" diameter cast iron griddle, but I've never seen one. My first thought was to make a griddle from mild steel. I know that steel is much harder and less porous that cast iron. Does anyone have any experience with cooking on steel, and if so, will it season like iron, or am I just barking up the wrong tree?

Your opinions are always valued.

Many thanks in advance,

SmokeyDokey


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 31, 2012)

I have some de Buyer blue steel pans intended for crepes and the like, they can be cured, but it's best if you stick with cast iron.

There are old griddles that are large, I have a Griswold that's 16 inches in diameter....search flea markets, rubbish sales, goodwill, ebay, etc.

Then, of course, there are the rectangular ones available from loge in a couple difference sizes.
They also make a 12" square one with a handle along with the ubiquitous 10-1/2 inch model.

http://www.lodgemfg.com/logic-griddles.asp

HTH

~Martin


----------



## squirrel (Aug 31, 2012)

I love my cast iron. I have a collection from family as well as pieces I've bought at yard sales, flea markets and most recently Craig's List. I've also purchased the de Buyer mineral pans. I absolutely love them. They are heavy, solid pans and need to be seasoned. Check out your local CL for deals on cast iron. I found a fellow that goes to estate sales on a regular basis and he lets me know when he has CI for sale. Kinda like having your own personal shopper.


----------



## bobkomar (Aug 31, 2012)

Mild steel can work, but it's harder to season. I recommend that you double the thickness of a couple of thin sheets, plug welding from the bottom. Then blast it to remove all mill scale. If you can get it blasted with steel shot, it will pock mark the steel and it will hold oil better, and be more non stick. Heat and apply oil and let it cook for a good long while, adding more oil as needed.
 

I have built a campfire griddle like this for a friend. It has a capped pipe in the center, and sits on a stake drove into the edge of the fire pit. He rotates it closer to further from the heat, and the very off side holds enough heat to keep food warm.


----------



## ski-freak (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a picture of the Cast Iron "Hover Grill" I made for my Weber 22.5, made from a 15" diameter Char-Broil Patio Caddie Replacement Food Grate (not a griddle but sure works well and adds 44% capacity to my Weber 22.5, plus the Cast Iron makes some awesome sear marks):













Hover Grill 2.JPG



__ ski-freak
__ Aug 31, 2012






3/16" steel rod legs bent to perch the "Hover Grill" 4 inches over my standard Weber cooking grate, as an "Upper Decker".













Hover Grill 1.JPG



__ ski-freak
__ Aug 31, 2012


----------



## piaconis (Aug 31, 2012)

They make a ceramic cooking stone that fits the Weber.  Not an exact replacement, but I find it useful.


----------



## davidreading (Sep 1, 2012)

received a hover grate with my smokenator, but I was wondering if you would be interested in selling your product.  It looks very sturdy and would add room to my Que!


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow!

You guys came through in a hurry!

Thanks so much for the terrific responses. I took Squirrels advice and went to Craigslist, and voila! immediate success!

I found a used 13"x16" cast iron griddle for 20 bucks and thew down. It's not perfect for what I'm doing, but it was also 20 bucks, which holds a lot of sway these days. I'm still looking for a big round one (16"+) for a build project, and have a couple of lines in the water for same.

The one I picked up on CL is in my oven, seasoning as we speak after a thorough scrubbing,and and oiling. I will trot it out tonight for a test drive. I will shoot and post a qview of my adventure. Many many thanks as always.

-SmokeyDokey


----------

